# Я здоров?



## SHURIK (25 Дек 2009)

Здесь Ваш один врач, говорил об армии))))))))
подскажите, пожалуйста, с моими снимками, http://ocpvm.vistapanel.net/ (в строку ввода) очень хочу в ВДВ.  Занимаюсь спортом уже давно, особенно гимнастикой.
Ваше мнение?


----------



## nuwa (25 Дек 2009)

Саша, здравствуйте! Так а снимки где? И что за проблема, с чем связана? Сколько лет, что болит или не болит? Какой диагноз ставят?


----------



## SHURIK (25 Дек 2009)

Адрес нужно скопировать в строку ввода и нажать Enter, на прямую почему-то не включается.
Ну что сказать, 21 год, Вы меня поймите, если я уж сказал, что хочу служить, значит не болит(шутка). Если честно, то не болит, так как я занимаюсь гимнастикой и йогой, мне это очень помогло раньше и сейчас помогает, Ставят диагноз - сколиоз 1 степени - дуга искривления 3 гр.
Меня интересует мнение Вас, как специалистов по позвоночнику. Вы как врач, посмотря на эти снимки, чтобы сказали по поводу моего желания, военно-патриотический клуб, меня уже порекомендовал, но сказали только пройти медкомиссию, вот я и переживаю немножко. Спасибо


----------



## Анатолий (25 Дек 2009)

С такими снимками служить и служить!!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Дек 2009)

SHURIK написал(а):


> Ваше мнение?


Это не снимки, это подобие снимков, по ним что-либо говорить очень сложно.


----------

